# OK, I`ll admit I`m becoming addicted!! :)



## Elisew (Mar 25, 2009)

Posted in another section that I now have Betta No2.

He`s a gorgeous pink, red, blue, yellow mix of colours and about half the size of my other one `Shimmer`

I`ve decided to call this one Lamai, meaning `soft` in Siamese apparently. 




















I was hoping someone with more experience could tell me what type Lamai is? His tail is so much shorter and spikier than my vt but i don`t think it`s short enough or the right shape to be a ct???

Your experience would be very much appreciated :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He looks like a crowntail but its hard to tell unless his fins are spread out more.He's very pretty!


----------



## Elisew (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks dramaqueen, I think he`s gorgeous.

He`s becoming more comfortable with his surroundings with every passing hour. I`ve just been sat watching him and he started to flare when my mobile phone got close to the tank, I just had to take these photos and share!! lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice tank and pics! He's beautiful! I just got 2 new ones, too. Oh, this addiction is bad! lol I just can't help myself.


----------



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

He is beautiful!


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

A beautiful Betta , love your tank decorated perfectly!


----------



## Elisew (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for your comments :-D

He`s a beautiful boy, unfortunately he`s taken to hiding behind the heater and I haven`t seen much of him over the last couple of days :-?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe he's still adjusting to his new home.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

He's defiantly a crowntail. Where did you find him? Very cute!


----------



## Elisew (Mar 25, 2009)

I hope so dramaqueen, I`m beginning to worry about him :-?

Thanks Campbell. dramaqueen said she thought he was a crowntail too :-D 
I went in to my LFS to get another pleco but ended up coming home with Lamai and a new setup for him. They had quite a few similar to Lamai but something made me choose him. He`s a stunning little boy, I just wish I could see more of him though......hopefully it won`t be too long before he`s coming out of himself 8)


Lise x


----------



## Haeclark (Sep 5, 2008)

hmmm...have you tried to persuade him out with a treat?
Perhaps he's just shy of you still, and hasn't quit yet bonded with you. If you give him a few blood worms or brine shrimp, it might get him out of hiding a little better. Especially if you can get him to grab a treat out of your fingers [freeze-dried blood worms work best for this]!

GL with your cute little guy! He def looks more CT then the comb tails. Crowns have longer "ragged ends" then Comb tails, which are very similar to CT's, but shorter "ragged ends."


----------



## Elisew (Mar 25, 2009)

Haeclark you could be right, it`s early days with him so it`s maybe the bonding thing. I did try him with bloodworms but he wasn`t interested. He will come out from behind the heater when I open the lid of the tank, swims around for a little while then goes back again.

I`ve planted some dense plants in the tank today and he`s ventured out to have a look so fingers crossed he`ll be a bit more confident and will begin to spend a bit more time towards the front of the tank.

Lise x


----------



## trotfox5 (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm surprised people keep asking what type their betta is. Where I go, they're all labeled.


----------



## trotfox5 (Apr 26, 2009)

Adding on to what i just posted, the petsmart has crowntail bettas and then battas labled just male or female, with nearly all of these being veil tailed:
Females are 3 bucks
Males are 4 bucks
crowntails are 6 bucks
My Geddy is a male veil tail


----------



## Haeclark (Sep 5, 2008)

good point there trotfox5...your the 1st to bring that point up!
but as I can remember and as you mentioned, unless you are experienced with Betta knowledge, etc, there's no way anyone would know the ones just labeled male or female were actually "Veil tail" Betta's. I didnt know that's what my 1st Betta was when I got him, nor that there were other types considered "better" then him. His cup was simply marked Betta Spledor male. It wasnt until I got onto a Betta forum that I found out his type. 

Not 100% positive ion this, but I think there are a few shops / places out there that dont really mark the types at all, as I remeber another post to this effect. Remeber they had to ask the worker if the Betta type they wanted was there or not. 

on another note, EliseW...nice to hear about the update. hope he likes the changes. I've heard of some betta's not liking bloodworms...might be his case. He might enjoy the brine shrimp more...or perhaps he's still just a little nervous [?].

My betta Blue Bandit [avatar pic] seems to be an unusual one as he loves his BettaMin tropical flakes [even eats the Nutrafin Max tropical flake food I feed my guppies...they live together] and bloodworms are his favorite! Ive tried to give him Betta pellets and brine shrimp....he ingors them both now. 
I was even able to get him to trust me enought to leap for a worm or two [hold one between fingers, he jumps 1-2 inches abouve water], and other funny tricks. 
They're quite the little characters...hope yours "warms up" to you soon. ;D


----------



## Elisew (Mar 25, 2009)

It would be nice if the LFS`s did label the fighters where I am. The `common everyday` fish ie corys, platys, mollies etc are labelled but none of the Fighters in either of the 2 places I go are labelled at all. I guess because they only order every now and again they don`t bother. Hence the reason I wanted to ask and confirm the Betta I have.

Haeclark, I`m pleased to be able to say that my Betta Lamai is now beginning to spend more time in the front of the tank and I was chuffed to bits that I got him to take 2 bloodworm from me today. I had to wiggle them right in front of him but he did eat! We`re getting there slowly )

Lise x


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Glad to hear he's doing better.


----------



## Haeclark (Sep 5, 2008)

^_^ Glad to hear the good news!



> I had to wiggle them right in front of him but he did eat! We`re getting there slowly )


lol, ya...think it helps replicate the natural movement the worms would do, making it seem more interesting ;D
I think that's why Blue no longer likes the pellets...the worms spoiled his appetite! Ever since I gave him bloodworm, he never liked the pellets, oddly preferring flakes! [actually, would prefer if I only gave him the worms...but he's not that spoiled ;D ]

I smiled when I read that line, as I remember the feeling of joy first watching him eat his new favorite treat


----------



## Elisew (Mar 25, 2009)

Haeclark said:


> ^_^ Glad to hear the good news!
> 
> 
> I smiled when I read that line, as I remember the feeling of joy first watching him eat his new favorite treat


I felt like a kid at Christmas!!! :lol::lol:

It was brilliant knowing he was eating something and was gonna be ok. He spent most of last night and all today confidently swiming around the tank. He doesn`t seem too keen to eat the bloodworms if I just put it in the water, it seems that I have to actually give them to him.......fussy fish!! lol

Lise x


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Some like bloodworms and some don't.


----------



## Haeclark (Sep 5, 2008)

> fussy fish!! lol


lol, ya I hear that! It took me almost a week to find something Blue was "satisfied" eating everyday!
Well...look at feeding him the worms by hand as a good way to prevent over feeding ;D

Glad to hear he's getting more comfortable in his surroundings. 

Another thing you could do since your now able to get him to eat from you...see about getting him to "touch" your finger for a worm. First start by coaxing him to surface with just one worm [like regular feeding], then just basically point at him over water. 

If successful, he'll touch it [actually bites it, but mouth so small, it doesn't hurt...kinda fun and funny]. You can start easy with him by having finger on water surface, then advancing him by raising the finger 1/2 or more, and see if you can get him to jump!

Just another way to bond with him, nad become better "friends" lol [kinda like playing fetch with a dog ;D ]


----------

